# Midwest - Four Toro Commercial Snowblowers $500



## Avery07 (Dec 8, 2011)

Item Location: Manhattan, KS

Listed for auction, less than 24 hours remaining.

For Sale:

Four Toro Power Clear 721RC Snow Blowers

These snowblowers were kept inside. Purchased in 2014. Little use in that time, roughly 20 hours on each machine. A couple are running right now, the other two need simple carb cleanings as they have been sitting in storage. No engine problems whatsoever and I will stand by that.

These were at the time, the best single stage commercial snowblowers Toro sold. They are workhorses and handle any midwest snow with ease, up to 12",

Any questions, please email.

These snowblowers are listed with Purple Wave Auction and will sell on November 28, 2018.

You can bid here: 
https://www.purplewave.com/auction/181128/item/FS9461/Lawn_and_Garden-Lawn_and_Garden-Kansas


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

I love purplewave, but you have 500.00 on the title and if I wanted to buy it i have to pay whatever the bid is. ???


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe he meant $500 starting bid 


Oxmow said:


> I love purplewave, but you have 500.00 on the title and if I wanted to buy it i have to pay whatever the bid is. ???


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Oxmow said:


> I love purplewave, but you have 500.00 on the title and if I wanted to buy it i have to pay whatever the bid is. ???


Yeah, and after this storm I'm guessing price will skyrocket. $650 now at midnight, and it goes until noon. I'm watching it though!


----------



## Avery07 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes $500 was the bid when I made the post. The auction is currently at $675 with a couple hours to go.


----------



## Avery07 (Dec 8, 2011)

SOLD


----------

